# another how old question



## juststartin08 (Jun 20, 2008)

Can anyone tell me about how old this bow is? It's a Browning Compound Woodsman:
Picture one
Picture two
Thanks


----------



## Hunter2678 (Jan 16, 2008)

Man I'd say somewhere between '80-'85


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Another member was asking about one similar. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=707876


----------

